# Need Some Wisteria



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We are setting up two 55 gal natural tanks and could use some wisteria. Does anyone have some? 

We would need them before the January meeting.

It would be nice to meet somewhere in-between Chillicothe and wherever the plants might be, but let's first see who has plants.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I may have some by next weekend if Chris doesn't want any of it. He has first dibs right now and it would also need to grow a bit faster than it is to be available by next weekend


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I might be in Chillicothe sunday and could bring a couple plants..PM your phone# so I can call and setup the time and place to meet you.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Allen couldn't make it, so we can still use some wisteria. 

It's not an emergency, though. We got the first of two 55's partially planted and we can get by with some floaters we have.


----------

